# New here.  Questions about Morton's Tender quick



## hangmanli (Feb 2, 2017)

I have been making a lot of ground meat Venison jerky by using the LEM seasoning packets.    I've been looking online for other homemade jerky recipes using ground Venison meat.    I found a bunch of recipes which did recommend using Morton's Tender Quick as well as canning salt.  The problem is I have not been able to find any of these items locally.

 I did buy a 4 ounce package of Instacure  #1.   I believe it requires 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds of meat.

 My question is can I substitute the 1 teaspoon of instacure for the proscribed measurements of canning salt and tender quick when making ground meat Venison jerky?   I use a LEM jerky cannon.

 Thanks for any clarification or help.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.  

Your Jerky does not have to use instacure #1. most prepackged flavors have some in with it. How dry do you take yours to? I use it in jerky because of the time / temps we use and how we store or don't store it, in a bowl on the kitchen counter at times.


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2017)

Hangman you can use cure #1 in your jerky,with kosher salt or any non iodized salt

Here is a handy calculator for figuring cure and salt needed 

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2017)

As Tropics has said look at the chart #1 & #2 are not the same nor is TQ be sure of what your doing and play safe above all.

Warren


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> Hangman you can use cure #1 in your jerky,with kosher salt or any non iodized salt
> Here is a handy calculator for figuring cure and salt needed
> http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
> 
> Richie


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 2, 2017)

The calculator is interesting.      I tried to convert everything from metric into ounces.    As a rule I have been making 5 pound batches of ground meat jerky.

 that being said is there any general rule of what proportions of tender quick and any other salts that should be used ?    I'm just looking for some general guidelines.   Tablespoons and teaspoons  is what I'm used to using .

 Thanks again!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 2, 2017)

HangmanLI said:


> The calculator is interesting. I tried to convert everything from metric into ounces. As a rule I have been making 5 pound batches of ground meat jerky.
> 
> that being said is there any general rule of what proportions of tender quick and any other salts that should be used ? I'm just looking for some general guidelines. Tablespoons and teaspoons is what I'm used to using .
> 
> Thanks again!


If you're new to sausage and jerky making I would highly recommend converting over to grams/kilograms and ml/liters.  The reason for this is that not all spices are the same when you measure them out in spoons.

Look at this thread and see what can happen just with salt...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257937/weight-vs-measuring-spoons-in-sausage-making


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 2, 2017)

I just ordered the AWS-1KG scale with some calibration weights.     Also found the Morton Tender Quick and canning salt online.  Just ordered those as well. 

  I found a bunch of homemade ground meat jerky recipes online that all seem to call for canning salt & Tender Quick instead of the Instacure.

Are there any good ground meat jerky recipes here?


----------

